# Bruce Cordell: Psionics, Tentacles, D&D, and NUMENERA!



## Dakion (Oct 1, 2013)

I got Bruce's first business card


----------



## Matt James (Oct 1, 2013)

I consider Bruce one of the more influential people in my own career. He's a great writer, game designer, and an outstanding friend. I couldn't be more happy with him and think he'll find great success with Monte.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Oct 1, 2013)

> BRC: Anything that changes the world in a way that can’t be understood is a kind of magic, yeah? But just between you and me, I believe that wizardry, divine works, and psionic effects all get to their ends differently. Wizards tease out supernatural effects from the workings of the cosmos through trial and effort (or studying the trial and efforts of others), clerics channel divine will of gods, and psions alter reality through a sort of quantum collapse of probabilities. Yeah, it’s all semantics and nomenclature, but when someone says magic to me, don’t think psion or cleric. I think wizard.




I agree with 2/3rds of this- I always think of Psions as unlocking the power of the mind...an expanded version of _ki_.


----------



## Campbell (Oct 1, 2013)

After seeing the example creatures Bruce posted about on his blog, I am excited about his role in Numenera's development. I think his background in science and design experience fits Numenera like a glove. I'm really looking forward to the Bestiary.


----------



## Scrivener of Doom (Oct 1, 2013)

I think Numenera will suit him perfectly. He'll do well at MCG.

(And, Bruce, _Gates_ was superb but _The Shattered Circle_ wasn't far behind!  )


----------



## Zaukrie (Oct 2, 2013)

Gates of Firestorm peaks has been used in bits and pieces in several of my campaigns. Thanks for all of your work. When the Sky Falls is a great, great product also.


----------



## delericho (Oct 2, 2013)

Scrivener of Doom said:


> (And, Bruce, _Gates_ was superb but _The Shattered Circle_ wasn't far behind!  )




Yeah, I'll second that.

Good interview.


----------



## Mark Hope (Oct 2, 2013)

Zaukrie said:


> When the Sky Falls is a great, great product also.




It really is. My current campaign was inspired for the most part by that book. Malhavoc's "event" books are all great .


----------

